# New to the Panhandle



## antonisr (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi all, I am originally from SWFL and grew up flats/inshore fishing Sanibel/Captiva, Pine Island Sound, and Charlotte Harbor. I've been spending a lot of time in Pensacola (my girlfriend is from here) and there's a chance I might end up here long term. I have an 18' ActionCraft, but haven't done much shallow water fishing in the area. I just have a few random questions for the local guys...

I have heard talk of tarpon showing up mid to late summer. I don't expect the area to be a superior tarpon fishery, but I have no doubt that migratory fish come around and I know some guys target them on fly. Plus I have seen cruising tarpon along the beach near the passes, so I know they are real! For the guys that do this, do you try to stake out for these fish around those shoals and wait or is that not worth your time? Also, do guys fish the bridges? I figured if they came around, they could feed on a strong outgoing tides in the evening. And baby/juvie poons- are these more of a crapshoot or could I find resident fish if I looked hard enough?

Redfish. I have had the pleasure of running and gunning for huge schools of bull reds in Oct/Nov. This is something I had never done until I came to Pensacola; such a cool experience. Aside from this, are there a lot of other sight fishing opportunities I could utilize my flats boat for (i.e. do your fish tail on the flats? do they school up in the shallows come fall?). I have come across nice grass flats with mixed sandy bottom from Santa Rosa Sound to Big Lagoon; are these areas that I could sight fish reds on the fly? I imagine on a north wind, I could pole the surf for big reds, assuming they cruise the beaches. Also, everytime I pass over Blackwater and Escambia Bay on I-10, I wonder about the creeks I see on either side. They look a lot like the sawgrass and spartina grass marshes/creeks I have fished in NWFL/Jax area. I have never taken the boat that far north, so I don't know what the water is like; too fresh, poor clarity, does the water get high enough to flood the grass?

Sorry this is so long. I'm not trying to pry, just picking your brains. I love our state and look forward to learning this new fishery. If you have read this far, I thank you!
-Scott


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

antonisr said:


> Hi all, I am originally from SWFL and grew up flats/inshore fishing Sanibel/Captiva, Pine Island Sound, and Charlotte Harbor. I've been spending a lot of time in Pensacola (my girlfriend is from here) and there's a chance I might end up here long term. I have an 18' ActionCraft, but haven't done much shallow water fishing in the area. I just have a few random questions for the local guys...
> 
> I have heard talk of tarpon showing up mid to late summer. I don't expect the area to be a superior tarpon fishery, but I have no doubt that migratory fish come around and I know some guys target them on fly. Plus I have seen cruising tarpon along the beach near the passes, so I know they are real! For the guys that do this, do you try to stake out for these fish around those shoals and wait or is that not worth your time?
> 
> ...


Hope this at least gives you something to think about. Welcome. It;s fun here.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

a guy hooked up with a tarpon yesterday on the pier. js. i see them quite often cruising by


----------



## antonisr (Jun 17, 2013)

@timeflies, your feedback is greatly appreciated. Thanks, man!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

welcome to the ******* riviera ,......???:001_huh:


----------

